# Opinions on Breitling Colt Quartz



## bullosa (Jul 11, 2007)

Any of you own the Breitling Colt Quartz? It recently got on my wishlist. I kinda like the dial and it also have better lume then most HEQ. What's your opinion on this HEQ?


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

It's a great movement!

Beyond that, cases, lume, dials, bracelets, et.al. are matters of personal taste. For example, I actually like my Paparazzi Orange!! ... and I find divers big, clunky and wrong unless you are staring up at water. 

... Shows what I know :-d


----------



## Fatpants (Sep 6, 2007)

Not keen on the looks of the watch, but the movements is a good one...

http://home.alltel.net/wb5apd/Breitling-Superquartz.html _(The link shows a different watch to that you mentioned, but the movement fitted is the same.)_

Its also rated to +/-15 seconds per year accuracy. I'd go for the Sinn UX if I were in the market for a HEQ divers as I prefer the looks, but each to their own;-)


----------



## bullosa (Jul 11, 2007)

Thx guys for your replies. Regarding the Sinn UX, I've read that while they have a great movement, some UX owners report problems with that model; like oil leak, lume discolor, AR streaks on the crystal. I kinda like it too but am hesitant after reading the feedbacks. Because it oil filled, most services require sending it back to Germany; something I am not too keen about.


----------



## Fatpants (Sep 6, 2007)

I've heard that too, but it personally wouldn't put me off. IMO, the Sinn is the more bona-fide tool (I'm a fan of "tool" watches) compared to the Breitling, and I'd take the chance (of experiencing the problems you mentioned - if any) in exchange for the "form follows function look".


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Fatpants said:


> ...IMO, the Sinn is the more bona-fide tool (I'm a fan of "tool" watches) ...


The Sinn is a bona-fide tool if you are staring up at 1000m of water... but when was the last time you were at the bottom of 1000m of H2O?? :-s

The Sinn gets its high WR rating by being filled with a very light silicone oil. I suspect almost any quartz watch rated to at least 50m could attain a similar rating if it filled itself with a similar oil.

My ex is married to a guy who builds deep deep deep sea exploration equipment. He says as long as the equipment is totally purged of air and you can make sure the oil doesn't easily leak, you can make LOTS of things function under thousands of meters of pressure.

(The biggest problem is saltwater intrusion into electrical equipment... so you just submerge it in a 'water tight' container of oil ... and you run all the wiring through tubes filled with oil...)


----------



## akit110 (Jan 12, 2008)

bullosa said:


> Thx guys for your replies. Regarding the Sinn UX, I've read that while they have a great movement, some UX owners report problems with that model; like oil leak, lume discolor, AR streaks on the crystal. I kinda like it too but am hesitant after reading the feedbacks. Because it oil filled, most services require sending it back to Germany; something I am not too keen about.


I have often wish they would introduce a "UX Lite" with no oil filled case, smaller diameter. Having to send a quartz watch back to Germany (and at great cost) undermines one of the great advantages of quartz watches IMHO i.e. cheaper and easier servicing.


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

I used to have that Breitling Colt Chrono (quartz of course). Great watch: excelent lume, precise movement, "quality click" on the bezel...

It was stolen though... so I rebought the same one!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Good watch no doubt. Very nice styling and dial work. Size is appropriate for Asian wrists. 

Breitling's caseback is like Rolex's. Both require special tools to open. You may not like the cost of a battery change back at the AD, where they'll 'insist' on giving your watch the spa treatment.

Like many things Swiss, aftermarket parts like bracelets, straps and deployants are very costly.

Other than the cost of ownership, it's a very nice watch to me. Just not something I'll want to wear out. A bit too flashy and bling for my taste.

I don't own Breitling, just that I researched the brand intensively because I'm an aviation buff. I've played with a few though.


----------



## pure (Jan 13, 2008)

vandice said:


> Good watch no doubt. Very nice styling and dial work. Size is appropriate for Asian wrists.
> 
> Breitling's caseback is like Rolex's. Both require special tools to open. You may not like the cost of a battery change back at the AD, where they'll 'insist' on giving your watch the spa treatment.
> 
> ...


Vandice, bear in mind that the Colt's battery has an eight year lifespan (lithium) !
Which makes it more cost-effective than many other Swiss quartz watches. ;-)


----------



## Fatpants (Sep 6, 2007)

Eeeb said:


> The Sinn is a bona-fide tool if you are staring up at 1000m of water... but when was the last time you were at the bottom of 1000m of H2O?? :-s


I've never been on the Space Shuttle or gone on an EVA, but I own both an X-33 and a 3570.50 Speedy Pro. Of course it would be great to actually use them in their intended field - the same can be said for the Sinn. But since when did "necessity" have anything to do with watch collecting...:-d


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Fatpants said:


> But since when did "necessity" have anything to do with watch collecting...:-d


Good point... who needs more than one or two watches?? :-s :-d


----------



## Fatpants (Sep 6, 2007)

Eeeb said:


> Good point... who needs more than one or two watches?? :-s :-d


Thats what my other half normally says


----------



## bullosa (Jul 11, 2007)

akit110 said:


> I have often wish they would introduce a "UX Lite" with no oil filled case, smaller diameter. Having to send a quartz watch back to Germany (and at great cost) undermines one of the great advantages of quartz watches IMHO i.e. cheaper and easier servicing.


Yeah I agree, a Sinn UX Lite with no oil-filled case, same size is fine with me, preferably AR coating on the inside-only of the sapphire crystal would be great. I dont need 1000m WR too. Maybe 300m WR is more then enough. Reality check; I dont think Sinn will build one. They are too busy selling U1 and U2...lol.


----------



## david Anthony (Feb 11, 2006)

I was also recently considering a breitling colt. Basically I found that if you like HEQ and want a quality and chunky diver watch that you can get wet regularly there simply aren't many options and especially few if you want swiss. The breitling colt quartz is almost the only option. Unlike a breitling emergency or quartz watches that have special functions or features that prohibit anyone but the manufacturer from tinkering with it almost any decent watchmaker can quickly do a battery swap on a colt for far less than what breitling charges.

IMHO in the search for a HEQ diver the Sinn UX would be ideal if not for the oil fill. I owned a hydromax for a while and would never buy another oil filled watch again. It's a neat conversation piece (especially with the inevitable floating bubble inside the case) but really adds almost no usable function and in return creates too many problems. A simple battery change becomes a major issue, I believe the bell and ross price to change the battery and refill with oil was around $150 and you would need to wait about 1-2 months (as of a few years ago B&R were still sending oil filled watches to sinn in germany, I don't know if that's since changed). Then there is the issue of battery leakage, if you look at almost any of the older oil filled models (sinn, B&R, kreiser etc.) the lume always turns a muddy brown which I have been told is from the battery slowly leaking into the oil over time. Both sinn and B&R claimed to have solved this problem a few years back but I've already seen watches produced after this "fix" that are now turning brown.


----------



## pure (Jan 13, 2008)

david Anthony said:


> I was also recently considering a breitling colt. Basically I found that if you like HEQ and want a quality and chunky diver watch that you can get wet regularly there simply aren't many options and especially few if you want swiss. The breitling colt quartz is almost the only option. Unlike a breitling emergency or quartz watches that have special functions or features that prohibit anyone but the manufacturer from tinkering with it almost any decent watchmaker can quickly do a battery swap on a colt for far less than what breitling charges.


I think you're absolutely right. I've been checking for a while now, and I think Breitling are the only swiss company to offer thermocompensated analogue quartzes. I really think that all the other swiss makers' quartz models are stagnant. They just don't bother improving them or adding extra features (perpetual calendar for example).
I used to send my TAGs back to TAG-Heuer for a Battery change/pressure test/seals etc,. every two years. It would cost about 40 euros(each) and take up to two weeks to have it done. I do the battery changes myself now, but avoid swimming with the watches on (I use my Eco-drive for that ;-)).
So the Colt has two advantages over it's swiss contemporaries. It's HED, and it has a very long battery life (8 years). I would be happy to let Breitling do a batt change/pressure test/service, if it's every 7-8 years. It would cost much less to "run" than any TAG or Omega etc,.

Just my (very) humble opinion...


----------



## ppaulusz (Feb 11, 2006)

pure said:


> ...I've been checking for a while now, and I think Breitling are the only swiss company to offer thermocompensated analogue quartzes. I really think that all the other swiss makers' quartz models are stagnant. They just don't bother improving them or adding extra features (perpetual calendar for example)...


- Breitling is not the only one as Omega still has its Constellation Double Eagle Perpetual Calendar (Cal.1680 = ETA 252.511) listed among current offerings.
- The above Omega Constellation is the only Swiss made analog quartz presently with perpetual calendar as the Breitling Airwolf (the new B1), the only Breitling with perpetual calendar, is an analog-digital watch with digital (lcd) calendar display.


----------



## bullosa (Jul 11, 2007)

Thx gentlemen for this interesting thread. I agree with David that there is really no choice in the current market other then the Breitling Colt if you are looking for a HEQ that is;

-min 41mm
-great lume
-sport/diver style
-min 300m WR
- ETA Thermoline movement

The Sinn UX could be a great watch but it is plagued with problems that i would buy only if I am a resident of Frankfurt. I sure wish there is an Omega SMP (HEQ) or a Seiko MM HEQ (Spring Drive excluded by prohibitive cost) or a Citizen Promaster Air Diver with A660. Looks like the road is narrow and leads only to Breitling's stable now.

I'll try it on wrist and see if the logic connects to my heart when I pop over to Singapore next month.


----------



## david Anthony (Feb 11, 2006)

ppaulusz said:


> - Breitling is not the only one as Omega still has its Constellation Double Eagle Perpetual Calendar (Cal.1680 = ETA 252.511) listed among current offerings.
> - The above Omega Constellation is the only Swiss made analog quartz presently with perpetual calendar as the Breitling Airwolf (the new B1), the only Breitling with perpetual calendar, is an analog-digital watch with digital (lcd) calendar display.


I thought I read somewhere that omega had discontinued (or is in the process of discontinuing)all of it's quartz models....but maybe that was just a rumor :think:


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

bullosa said:


> Thx gentlemen for this interesting thread. I agree with David that there is really no choice in the current market other then the Breitling Colt if you are looking for a HEQ that is;
> 
> -min 41mm
> -great lume
> ...


ummm: mine says "100m/330ft wr"

BTW: may I state that my pseudonym doesn't come from this watch but from a cool stuntman... actually (one of) the reasons I bought the watch


----------



## pure (Jan 13, 2008)

colt said:


> ummm: mine says "100m/330ft wr"
> 
> BTW: may I state that my pseudonym doesn't come from this watch but from a cool stuntman... actually (one of) the reasons I bought the watch


According to the Breitling website, it's 500m !


----------



## Bruce Reding (May 5, 2005)

pure said:


> According to the Breitling website, it's 500m !


The simple solution to this quandary is that the _dial _is only good to 100m. The watch case, on the other hand, is good to 500m. (Yes. I'm all about adding value. :-d)


----------



## ppaulusz (Feb 11, 2006)

david Anthony said:


> I thought I read somewhere that omega had discontinued (or is in the process of discontinuing)all of it's quartz models....but maybe that was just a rumor :think:


Omega quartz watches are very much alive, according to the Omega website.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

colt said:


> ummm: mine says "100m/330ft wr"


So does my Longines VHP Perpetual Calendar |>


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank you Bullosa, for this thread.

I haven't worn my colt since I've been WUS-infected (Seiko SKX, Vostok and Orient).
I've been wearing it for 2-3 days thanks to this thread and I must say it's the best one I own. (better than the dateju$t, sorry for all the rolex freaks  )

thank you again :-D

edit:



colt said:


> ummm: mine says "100m/330ft wr"


BTW: mine is the chrono


----------



## bullosa (Jul 11, 2007)

colt said:


> Thank you Bullosa, for this thread.
> 
> I haven't worn my colt since I've been WUS-infected (Seiko SKX, Vostok and Orient).
> I've been wearing it for 2-3 days thanks to this thread and I must say it's the best one I own. (better than the dateju$t, sorry for all the rolex freaks  )
> ...


Breitling's Chrono Colt Quartz is WR rated at 200M. Nice to hear that you rekindling the flame for your Colt. :-!


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

bullosa said:


> Breitling's Chrono Colt Quartz is WR rated at 200M. Nice to hear that you rekindling the flame for your Colt. :-!












(pic from http://fototime.com/)

maybe WR has changed with new models...


----------



## Bruce Reding (May 5, 2005)

Nice pic of a nice watch! :-!

Hard to argue with the evidence there.


----------



## bullosa (Jul 11, 2007)

colt said:


> (pic from http://fototime.com/)
> 
> maybe WR has changed with new models...


Yes current Chrono Colt models are rated 200m. Check it out at Breitling's website. I have a copy of their 2007 catalog and it states 200M. The Colt non-chrono is 500m WR.


----------



## Cobalt (Jan 27, 2008)

I've got it and I love it. It's really accurate (mine runs about 14 seconds slow per year) and it has the reputation for being very durable. As I own a "Bond" Seamaster (blue face) I opted for the white face on my Colt, and the watch looks like it's carved from a block of silver. Nice mix of brushed and polished steel with a high profile, I also love those diagonal links on the bracelet. I think you'll love it. Good luck!! ~TJ


----------



## BIG CHRONO (Feb 8, 2006)

I have a decommissioned Breitling J Class
Chronograph, bought new in 1990. It was
overhauled in 2002 for a reasonable few 
hundred dollars. However, around 2004, 
the chronograph failed, & needed to be
repaired again @ an inflated cost of $750.

I retired it to stud, & worked with a Seiko
Orange Monster Quartz. Then, in 2005, I 
was able to purchase a new SuperQuartz
Colt, *WITHOUT * the chronograph, which
I don't need @ all. The savings then, &
later on (8 year lith), are quite apparent,
& I still get a SuperQuartz/chronometer,
plus that was the last model year for 
plain dialed Colts. Hereafter, they are
guilloched, which is fine, but I don't 
need that either, & the savings were
also reflected @ purchase time. |>


----------



## bullosa (Jul 11, 2007)

What is the expected lifespan of a Breitling Colt Quartz?


----------

